# Blue Mystic Clones



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres 3 of my clones from the BM. I took 5 but sent 2 to a foster parent. I'm going to veg one under a halogen as an experiment as soon as I get to Wally World. I was planning on keeping one as a mother and flowering the other 2 at 6 inches but my room has 3 plants flowering in it at the moment(BM, Hashberry and an unknown sativa from the NV indoor mix pack) and is full to the max:shocked:! So...i'm going to have to veg for another 34 or so days before flowering. I'm imagining some HUGE BM clones from these. I've been node pinching my butt off just like with mom. This strain takes to it exceptionally well. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS STRAIN FOR NOOBS!!!! Thanks for stopping by! Pic 1) All 3, they are between 4-5 inches. Pic 2) My indica leaved baby. Pic 3 & 4) My sativa leaved babies.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 22, 2007)

Lookin good.  Are these a strain of the blueberry?  I just got a clone of some kind of blueberry but not sure which one.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 22, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Lookin good.  Are these a strain of the blueberry?  I just got a clone of some kind of blueberry but not sure which one.


Yes, Blue Mystic is blueberry. Nirvanas version anyway.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 22, 2007)

Btw, they are in Sunshine potting mix, on 24/7, under 4 26w cfls and a 70w hps. The veg room is one square ft.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

And i'm going to keep 1 for a mother. Heres pics of the flowering clones. They were about 6 inches when started. They are in a 2 gal grow bag.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

Heres the 1 i'm keeping for a mother. In pic 2 you can see my tie for lst. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

You're the man BBP.  Are you ever going to dabble into hydro?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> You're the man BBP.  Are you ever going to dabble into hydro?


Everytime I do...:doh:! I'm still trying to perfect growing in soil. So, to answer your question...no, not for a while.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

Haha.  I hear you man.  Best to get one down at a time.  But, it looks like you have a pretty good understanding of what is going on in soil.  Who knows, you may be better at hydro than dirt.  I'm curious to see 

Either way, good call on keeping a BM mother.  It looks like an awesome strain.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 27, 2007)

Just wanted to say bombudpuffa those are some fine looking clones. I have some NV mixed indoor seeds just dying to try them after your mention.

Keep us up with photos of the Bmystic as she grows!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 1, 2007)

These lil girls started sprouting flowers heavily yesterday. She's been showing for 3 days. I'm glad I like this strain so much because I saved 1 clone for a mother and she'll be around for a while!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't know how old she is. I'd say a month , maybe more. Notice any resemblance to her mother. Decided to do the exact same thing to her...break every branch I see and lst my butt off. She's taking to the punishment extremely well.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 3, 2007)

wow dude attack of the clones
those look very nice dude i think
i want to try some of that soil
you use it sounds quite good and also
what are your thoughts on Hashberry cuz
i wanna grow that next year and i was wondering
how its going for you that strain sounded really
good its a very quick at being cultivated and
you can use the leaves for hash  so i cant
wait tell next year what are ya thoughts on it
whatever you have to offer would be grately
appreciated.

take care

peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 3, 2007)

> what are your thoughts on Hashberry


Easy to grow. Not nute sensitive at all imo but doesn't need nutes that much. Doesn't smell much but the smell she has is a musky kind of smell with a hint of sweetness. The biggest cola thats ever been in my closet but very, very leafy. You can't see the bud theres so much leaf and I don't make hash. The fat cola hidden under the leaves more than compensates though. I'd have to wait until I smoke some before recommending her.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks man tell me the results
the smoke and the yield would
be nice  i really want to grow that
strain so hopefully u do get a good
harvest cuz if ya dont i propally just get
sumthin else and the other strain
im going to get is a cross between
Big Bud and Northernlights have u grown
it before? sorry about all the questions
hahah  

take care dude

peace.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 3, 2007)

Never grown those before, sorry.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 7, 2007)

They are budding up nice. I like this strain the most as far as ease of growth, so far. Took a tester bud(from mom) and dried it in the oven and she is some great smoke. Can't wait to give a smoke report from the cured product:hubba:!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful plants! Wish I was there to help you test!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

Man, this is a fast budding plant:hubba:! She reminds me of her mother...a classy lady.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sitting beside a 16 ounce cup. Keep in mind she was 6 inches a lil over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow that is just growing great BBP! You should be very proud, great job man!  Good luck with the rest, although it seems with your talent you wont need it haha. Take care man.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

Btw, it's 2 plants, 1 pot, 2 gal.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2007)

Coming along great. Can't wait to see the colas these are going to produce.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 22, 2007)

Has more triches than the hashberry at less than half the age.  Nice bud formation throughout flower. I seriously recommend this strain to people who love too _see _their plants grow. New growth daily.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking great, just like mom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And another clone lsted and stems pinched at day 19.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

I just love the weight this strain puts on. These babies still have a month and the buds are huge. Amazing triche production. Wish I could hand out clones...lol.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 5, 2007)

I think i'm going to go with 1 gal pots from now on. I love how this one is growing in the 1 gal. She's about a ft and a half tall and budding nicely:hubba:. She was pruned and LSTed, no topping.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Aug 5, 2007)

looking really good


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 5, 2007)

I wanna be like him, LOL
  He can grow, Dang Bomb I would love to push my face into that and just take a big sniff at the aroma, maybe nibble one a little, then talk dirty to her.
LMAO Lookin so perfect dude. would be fun if we lived on the same block ya know.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 6, 2007)

dam BBP those are looking mighty i say mighty fine


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

looking pretty delicious if u ask me, great grow as always man. im curious as to the dry weight ur gonna end up with, i'll have to stay tuned for this one


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 11, 2007)

These pics were taken the day before yesterday. She looks to be finishing up.  I'm going to give her around 3 more weeks.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 11, 2007)

You are making me jealous as usual BBP. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

Man oh man I love the pruning job I did on her. She is a short, beautiful lil thing. Buds are starting to swell nicely. Included pics of my pruning and pinching job. Breaks were made where the brown discoloration is on the stems. As you can see...I went crazy with it.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 22, 2007)

Whats again bomb, I dont see how i missed this grow, i m getten Bubblicious and its a cross of blue mystic and something else(dr.Chronic). I guess i got a treat instored if what im getting as traits from that. Like Always Great Growing


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 22, 2007)

I think bubbleicious is Nirvanas version of BubbleGum not a blueberry cross.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 23, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I think bubbleicious is Nirvanas version of BubbleGum not a blueberry cross.


 Youre right on Nirvana version of bubblegum , i got it confused with the blueberry discription. I waz debateing on that strain or bubbleicious amd decided on bubble. Have u done blueberry???


----------



## jash (Aug 23, 2007)

amazing ladies BBP...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 23, 2007)

> Youre right on Nirvana version of bubblegum , i got it confused with the blueberry discription. I waz debateing on that strain or bubbleicious amd decided on bubble. Have u done blueberry???


Blue Mystic is Nirvanas version of blueberry. Bubbleicious is a strain i'm very interested in. Can't wait to see a grow journal.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 23, 2007)

ima have them soon. the total cost of my next grow will be $400 that includes the 400w light, grow bags, soil/nutes and most importantly the seeds, 5 different strains. Ima try to get a harvest every 2 months or so. 3 weeks till i move and get the project ready by mid-late sep.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW. I should have let the mother go a lil longer. These girls are a lot more mature than mom and are mostly amber triches:hubba:. I took a sample nug a few weeks ago and it was killer then. Can't wait to puff on these. The pic with the gallon jug was taken after i'd removed thier bottom branches. Yummy, yummy these smell good too. Calyxes are a whole lot bigger than last time. Stay tuned.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

congrats on the grow, turned out.... tasty looking to say the least, don't forget the dry weights after u cut them pretty girls down.  I konw u'll keep up the grreat work to say the least, im curious as to whats new on the crop list?

Fire it up

KT


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2007)

> im curious as to whats new on the crop list?


Nothing. I have to move so i'm winding everything down. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2007)

I loooove this strain. Think I might ask her to marry me:heart:.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey bomb, those are stunning pics!!  Very nice!!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## smokeytheherb (Aug 28, 2007)

that looks so delicious, enjoy!!!


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like you have some good times coming. Will definitely be attempting a BM grow after my first grow. Ladies looked great, buds looks very tasty. Smoke good and congrats.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 28, 2007)

This lil girl is simply beautiful. I'm going to let her go about 65 days. Longer than the other clone by ten days and longer than the mother by 5.


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 28, 2007)

how is the high bomb ???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 28, 2007)

> how is the high bomb ???


Very narcotic, mild head high.


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 28, 2007)

nice im thinkin about picking up some after seeing those insane pictures


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

I was going to take her at day 60 but she looks like she could go another week, maybe more. I'm going to push her to the limit and drop my temps at night to try and bring out some color. Wish me luck.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 5, 2007)

*Looking great BBP.:aok:  Push her to the limit that's what i like to here. :hubba:  Make her give you everything she's got.  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 5, 2007)

there looking god as always Bomb she look vary sweet. I hope(realllllyyyyy hope) when i start my next grow, that mine turn out like your. Keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 6, 2007)

Very, very nice bbp...I can see you have the '*touch*'...  :holysheep:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 6, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> Very, very nice bbp...I can see you have the '*touch*'... :holysheep:


 
Yea, the "Touch" to make a plant the "Bomb Bud" LOL


----------



## medicore (Sep 6, 2007)

those look extremely tastey.  Awesome job man.


----------



## Witness (Sep 6, 2007)

omg, gotta luv that^^


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 6, 2007)

thats looks like the right kinda treat, and just in time for halloween. excellent work as always.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## jnastyblunts (Sep 8, 2007)

your plants look and sound sooo delicoouse, you my friend are truly the bomb bud puffer.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 8, 2007)

Im not worthy.. Im not worthy .. Im not worthy...
Very nice...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 16, 2007)

Well...she isn't going to show any color. She's been good and ripe for a few days but I couldn't take her because I was so busy. She looks a lil diff. You should be able to see how much weight she put on...very heavy nugz:hubba:. I've been like :watchplant: for weeks now. Heres a before and after pic and a bud shot of the cola.


----------



## 50bud (Sep 16, 2007)

wow, Im simply speechless looks great bbp, just curious. How much did it come out to weigh wet?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 17, 2007)

> How much did it come out to weigh wet?


Don't have a clue.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 17, 2007)

amazin bomb,hope that cola is goin into pic of the month.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 17, 2007)

Very, very nice pic BBP!!  And I agree w/dobs, hope the cola pic goes into pic of the month...she's beautiful!!!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 17, 2007)

Damn Bomb she looks good as hell how much u think its gonna weight, that top cola dose look heavy


----------



## jash (Sep 17, 2007)

awesome fat thick cola bomb,great job as always


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 20, 2007)

They are now ready for the second part of my drying method...cardboard box. Dehumidifier box, cardboard box then glass jar. Don't ask me why I do it this way because I don't even know...I just like the results. The box is all of my smaller nugs, bigger ones, including the cola in the other pics, are still in the dehum. box.


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 20, 2007)

simply beautiful, ur going to enjoy that smoke, real big frosty buds man


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful stuff!!!  Excellent work BBP


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Sep 21, 2007)

sure looks great.good job.nice phatty plants.


----------

